# First post... Comments on my 125g stock?



## kingbri1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum but have been lurking and learning for a while. I currently have a 125 gallon with a lot oh Texas holey rock and a few other decorations. I am filtering with 2 Rena XP3s and have a marineland powerhead for circulation. I have 4 33" T5 HOs in the canopy. My stock is as follows

2 x Red top Trewavasae - 1m 1f (assumed)
2 x "Blotched" Blueberry Zebras 1m 1f (assumed)
2 x OB Zebra
5 x Yellow Lab
5 x YoYo Botia
1 x Regular pleco
1 x BN Pleco 
1 x Syondontis Eupterus
1 X Upside down catfish (maybe 2 - never seen)
and 3 tiger barbs that have followed me thru 4 tanks...

So what do ya think? I've tried to take what I've learned to build a good tank... just have a hard time with sexes and what is really what. I have a thing for the zebras and Trewavasae so i'd like to have as many of those as I can...

THANKS!


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

common pleco is going to get to 18" to 2ft. and a large bio load, just something to think about.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Texas Holey Rock killed some of my favorite fish so I removed all of it, I just use regular beach rocks now. Just watch out for any of your fish trying to find there way through the rock's smaller holes.


----------



## kingbri1 (Dec 1, 2012)

There are some small holes and I've wondered if I fish may try and squeeze thru. Hasn't happened yet... thx tho.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Malawi are harem breeders so if you have mixed genders shoot for 1m:4f or even more females. Labeotropheus (trewavasae) are aggressive so 1m:7f for them. Your OB zebras and your blueberries may crossbreed and/or fight so don't save fry.

Too many bottom dwellers so I would lose the regular pleco and choose one among the eupterus, upside down catfish and loaches.


----------



## kingbri1 (Dec 1, 2012)

agreed on the bottom dwellers. I have the upside downs from another tank and they've just been hangin on. I like the loaches and would like to keep them so those would stay. I'll try and off load the pleco. I have a pool filter sand substrate and I have been overcompensating on trying to have a crew to clean it.

I was looking for OBs but couldn't find any local and settled for the Blueberries... and then found the OBs of course. I'm not well versed on sexing them so after more research I can set up the harems.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Watch to make sure your males don't kill the lone female in the meantime. What we do is buy 2X as many unsexed juveniles as the # of females you want to end up with and the rehome extra males as they mature.


----------



## kingbri1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just picked up a Fluval FX5 and fired it up. Not the powerful output I was expecting but very nice nonetheless. Going to build my DIY spray bar tomorrow!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Mine move a ton of water. I'm sure you'll realize once you have your output through a spray bar, instead of the stock fitting.


----------



## kingbri1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, that's the plan. Also added a Hydor Koralia 825 powerhead today as well. It's fun to watch them surf in the current.


----------

